# My dog has been sick after worming



## laurenbeautyroom (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi
I wormed both of my labs this morning and gave them just a 5th of normal food and then fed them the rest about 5pm this evening. One of them has just been sick at about 9pm. There was alot of it but it was mostly mushy food.

Does anyone know why this happens? I don't know if the wormers will work now or not? 
Thanks
Lauren


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Not sure why they are sick, but both of mine were sick after worming when i used the shop bought ones, when i got them off the vet they were fine, do they need re-wormed if they are sick, i wonder?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think that if they were fed this morning and weren't sick untill tonight then the wormer has probably been digested and had time to work but I would just give your vet a ring to make sure.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

stomach should be emptied by around 5 hours after eating, so shouldnt need any more wormer


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 15, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> stomach should be emptied by around 5 hours after eating, so shouldnt need any more wormer


I agree. The packs usually tell you this also - read the information leaflet. Vomiting is an occasional side effect (some meds are worse for this than others), and provided it was something like 20 minutes after worming (going from memory) you're fine. :thumbup1:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Can I ask if you used Johnsons wormer from the petshop....I used it once when i forgot to get it from the vets, both boys were terribly sick, i have never used it again, its evil stuff. I always get mine from the vets and use Drontal or milbemax, But i dont use the milbemax on my BC as it can cause seizures
xx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I always use drontal from the vet and never had any problems.


----------



## IvanLowinski (Nov 16, 2009)

My dogs have not been sick. they have no worm now.
I hope yours will be well soon.

Ivan


----------

